# This is a serious question!



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How do you get the smell of oil/gasoline off your hands? Someone told me Dawn; negatory. I've tried just about every kind of soap, and I've brushed under my fingernails.

It's interfering with the bouquet of my bourbon! This is serious!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gojo. It's just a more pleasant smelling gasoline. You can also try a well aged bourbon. Just pour some Austin Nichols Kentucky Spirit on it and repeat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Drink more, and the smell magically goes away.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Lemon juice should take care of it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Lemon juice should take care of it.


Lemon juice worked! Imagine my surprise. My bartender thanks you.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If you're drinking bourbon at 11AM on a Thursday you have bigger problems than the smell of gasoline on your hands!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> If you're drinking bourbon at 11AM on a Thursday you have bigger problems than the smell of gasoline on your hands!


It's one of the perks. I'm retired, AND LOVING IT.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Do you sit on your porch and yell at kids to get off your lawn? That's my retirement plan.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Do you sit on your porch and yell at kids to get off your lawn? That's my retirement plan.


Don't forget the pellet gun.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't forget the pellet gun.


Pellet gun? Psssh... As I posted in the other thread.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ha! I keep boxes of raisins their parents call candy, so I make sure and always have some. I sit with my pipe while they rummage through everything not dangerous that I own and think "G-d gives me such great powers.....that I can sit a little and restore my soul. These little things? I have a chance to give some happiness because they're so easy."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Go Jo hand cleaner is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Available at any auto parts store. Accept no substitutes, get the original Go Jo.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Grease under your nails and gas on your hands is a sign of manliness. Now pure damn manliness is grease under your nails, gas smell on your hands, having a pinch of dip, and a Budweiser all at the same time while you work on your Harley.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

If you had said airboat instead of Harley I would have asked when you were in my shop.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great pic. Now I aint never been around many garands but that one looks a little short. Is that a tanker model maybe? Or maybe just the way the light is shining on it? Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope, that's a standard US Rifle, Cal 30, M1.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Quote from RPD "Go Jo hand cleaner is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Available at any auto parts store. Accept no substitutes, get the original Go Jo."


Speaking of GOJO. I had a older gentleman, a Hindu from India working for me as an asst. maintenance man. We had a machine that used 12 gallons of white lithium grease as the lubricant in it's super HD gearbox so we always had an adequate supply on hand. The Hindu was supposedly an "electrical engineer" over there. So I had him paint a machine with gray paint. Forgetting the fact that he had as much paint on the scissors lift he used and the floor of the dock he was painting in, he had a lot on him. So I walk into the shop, and he kneeling next to a 5 gallon pail of white creamy stuff and is rubbing the grease into his hands while holding them over the pail, dripping slightly dirty gunk back into the pail. I walk up and ask, "What you doing?" "Isn't it obvious, I'm cleaning the paint off my hands." 
"And what do you think you're using?" 
"Hand cleaner, of course!" 
"Did you read the label?" (note: we've never had GOJO or any hand cleaner in the shop in anything larger than pint cans, one for each guy's tool box)
"I've been using this for months."
You guessed it, the pail was White Lithium Grease. I ended up having to dispose of the contaminated grease at the cost of about $100. 
If you need or want more stories of this guy, just let me know. My bosses couldn't seem to justify letting him go even this was not the worst he did.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

eat orange's rub the juice and peels all over your hands -works for me.
if that don't work try goop .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad the lemon juice worked for you.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You can try this:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> If you're drinking bourbon at 11AM on a Thursday you have bigger problems than the smell of gasoline on your hands!


OR; If you're drinking bourbon at 11AM on a Thursday, YOU HAVE NO PROBLEMS!

(I had to wait until 5:30 damnit, I still have problems.)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Did someone say bourbon?!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Did someone say bourbon?!!!!!!


YES! Bulliet Bourbon for me Mishie. What a gorgeous day today was.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> YES! Bulliet Bourbon for me Mishie. What a gorgeous day today was.


Will you pour me a glass already!?!! 
I mean a girl's thirsty over here!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wash your hands in diesel fuel. They won't smell like gas anymore.


----------



## 17th Irregular (Apr 26, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> If you're drinking bourbon at 11AM on a Thursday you have bigger problems than the smell of gasoline on your hands!


No if he started drinking bourbon at 11AM then the problem is he is lazy and didn't start earlier...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Light em on fire, then put em out real quick.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like you got it under control. I was going to suggest skinning a rabbit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Start with fish, then squirrels, rabbits, and then you are nearly ready for anything that you can manhandle on the ground. I've never gutted an elephant but I would assume the steps are very much the same as a deer. - just a lot more stuff to clear out.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> If you're drinking bourbon at 11AM on a Thursday you have bigger problems than the smell of gasoline on your hands!


I would respectfully submit that, after 4 decades of dealing with them daily, my problems are at an end. I intend to spend what time I may have left on this speck of dust we call Earth enjoying its many beauties and trying to understand its many mysteries. I may utilize a little hypnotic depressant to assist me in this pursuit. Many better men than me have done the same.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I would respectfully submit that, after 4 decades of dealing with them daily, my problems are at an end. I intend to spend what time I may have left on this speck of dust we call Earth enjoying its many beauties and trying to understand its many mysteries. I may utilize a little hypnotic depressant to assist me in this pursuit. Many better men than me have done the same.


Sorry, I didn't intend to touch a nerve ... enjoy retirement :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The ******* ladies who used to make stink bait by grinding up rotten minnows always washed their hands with tooth paste. That gets the stink out. Might work on gasoline too if a person dont have any lemon juice.


----------

